# Oh wow... New "It's Me or the Dog"!



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Did anyone see tonight's episode of It's Me or the Dog? The one with...
-The _castle_
-The piglet
-The photoshoot
I. the dog pictures
II. the wonderwoman outfit
III. the princess outfit for Victoria
-Victoria _rapping_.

Oh my dog. I swear, most entertaining episode of the show I've ever seen! Hilarious! I was laughing all the way through, and I have a newfound appreciation for training chickens and... micro mini pigs, I think they called it?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahahahahahah, somebody needs to find a link online and post it, I wanna see that.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I need to program and record this!!!!! sounds cute!!!!! opcorn:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

Unfortunately it isn't on the AP site yet. It was pretty entertaining though!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Entertaining, for sure. I did laugh at Victoria rapping. But I miss the old Victoria, her new shows have not been very informative. I mean, really, there was no information on this show really... except putting the dogs on a potty training schedule. And introducing canine freestyle to the Papillon.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

She's gonna get more serious starting next show. I think she said she had a real aggressive dog to work with.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Entertaining, for sure. I did laugh at Victoria rapping. But I miss the old Victoria, her new shows have not been very informative. I mean, really, there was no information on this show really... except putting the dogs on a potty training schedule. And introducing canine freestyle to the Papillon.


There was a Papillon!?

I have to see it now, seriously Paps can be mischevious little buggers but they are still rated one of the most "trainanble" breeds. 

As for my guys, if theres something in it for them (spoiled brats), they do learn very, very quick (except Patchie, she's not too bright XD).


----------

